# Skype and iPhone Headset



## msrpotus (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an iPhone headset (the ones that have a cord and double as headphones), and I want to use Skype on my computer.  The headphone part works, but I can't figure out how to use the microphone with them instead of the computer's internal microphone.

Can you help?


----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 8, 2008)

Go into System Preferences, 
Open Sound, 
Select Input
Select Mic Input

Skype may need to be relaunched to configure the new settings

Good Luck


----------



## fryke (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the headphone port on your computer simply doesn't register the microphone. It's not made for those three-part jacks.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 8, 2008)

You can, more than likely, pick up a splitter, that will split the "3" parts into separate audio and microphone for your computer. Not sure your location, but typically Radio Shack would have something like that.


----------



## msrpotus (Jan 9, 2008)

fryke said:


> I think the headphone port on your computer simply doesn't register the microphone. It's not made for those three-part jacks.



Yep, I looked into it some more, and the microphone wasn't recognized, although from what I read of the specs, the headphone port on the MacBook should work for both input and output.

But, since that doesn't work, would it be better (both in terms of price and quality) to get a USB headset or should I get a splitter and a more standard headset (unless I could get the iPhone headset to work through that).


----------



## incstlouis (Jan 15, 2009)

I found this adapter that will take the iPhone headset 4 prong 3.5mm plug and break out the microphone & headset for me. Now I can use the same headset for everything:

http://www.showmecables.com/viewItem.asp?idProduct=8183

Has anyone else tried one of these?


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2009)

Digging this up as I just tested it with my unibody macbook and just plugging into the headphone port uses the mic on the headset - very cool!

Also in the Sound prefs for input it comes up as 'external microphone'. I made sure it was using that not the one on the mac as blowing softly over it makes the input level jump.


----------

